# MMA Store in Liverpool



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

As most of you know already i have an MMA & sports supplements store in Liverpool, for anyone who dosent know the store address is

Fitness Factory

72 DerbyLane

Old swan

Liverpool

L13 3DN

Telephone 0151 228 0684

We stock a large range of MMA products & clothing including

Hayabusa

Tapout

Warrior

Sprawl

Silver star

Jaco MMA

Notorious Fightwear

And a lot more....

The store is owned by myself (i also own this site) and can be contacted by registering on the forum and sending me a Personal message (pm) im around most of the time and answer pm's within a few hours (most of the time) :happy:

Si-K on this forum is the store manager

for anyone who visits the store mention uk-mma forums for a 10% discount on any product purchased in the shop

Im going to put some new pictures up of the shop tommorow for anyone who cant make it down as the store has changed quite a bit over the past 12 months


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome mate


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll be sure to wear my tightest fitting vest tomorrow then!!:laugh:, please tell me they are already taken and just of the shop...I've not got enough time to shave my legs.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

probably will have a pop down sometime soon, have a look around, only 30min down the motorway


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry where closed that day:laugh: :thumb


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

f**k off


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol, yeh mate be good to meet you, im sure we'll meet up in November anyway @ MEN


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

ill pop down soon marc, fancy some new gloves.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats when i'm popping down, when your all at MEn i'm getting some free gloves 

"Cage fighter robs cage fighting store that didnt have a security cage"

Would be a big headline for the echo


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

A few quick pics i took on my iphone today


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Fitness Factory

72 Derby Lane

Old swan

Liverpool

L13 3DN

Tel: 0151 228 0684


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

man the guy who faced them products up must be a professional!!...professional what I'm not sure.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Si-K said:


> man the guy who faced them products up must be a professional!!...professional what I'm not sure.


You know what, I think your right

Very nicely done ;D


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

ste .. change your avy to one of you wearing a ski mask then since you ruined the first part of your plan .,. telling everyone you were gonna rob the store

store looks good marc ..

nice setting up si-k

also, where did you get a hayabusa poster from ? looks cool


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn i'd be like a kid in the penny chew box if i went there, imma wait until i have enough money saved before i go down...

Or just buy myself a ski-mask from the Chill Factore


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Ste extra 10% off if you rob the store in drag, ...not to be used in conjunction with any other "offers" and for a limited time only:laugh:.

P.S Marc likes blondes and 6" red stilettos!!.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Si-K said:


> P.S Marc likes blondes *and* 6" red stilettos!!.


As in he likes blondes AND 6" red stilettos? or did you mean blondes in stilettos?

Least we know what to get him for xmas now


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

looks very nice. but that second shelf from bottom looks a bit crowded, eh hem....and take "true Mass" off your shelves. Made me tummy rumble and me batty truly explode.

Kin great work after i finally got off the bog though.

The Boswelia is good as well Marc i think. :thumb


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like Spitfire is after your job Si


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol, yes i like both Ladies and red stillettos, maybe i like to wear them maybe i dont....but you can still get me some for xmas 

Good to hear the boswelias working Spitfire, surprised you never liked the true mass, we dont seel that much of it tbh, the Pro mass out sells it about 25:1 even still thats the first bad report ive heard on it


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

It was good. It just made nearly shite me self. What's the diff between the two?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

spitfire said:


> It was good. It just made nearly shite me self. What's the diff between the two?


Maybe thats good for speeding up your metabolism xD. Quicker out means more in


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Liking the shop!, The "facing up" doesnt match my part time Morrisons standards mind.....and get that green Tapout t-shirt put away else ill buy it


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> It was good. It just made nearly shite me self. What's the diff between the two?


The pro mass is the one your using now, theres less carbs and fats in it than the true mass



MUTINY! said:


> Liking the shop!, The "facing up" doesnt match my part time Morrisons standards mind.....and get that green Tapout t-shirt put away else ill buy it


I've passed your comments on to the facing up team, i expect someone will be along shortly, I knew someone would want it thats why i put it at the front :thumb


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

marc said:


> I knew someone would want it thats why i put it at the front :thumb


Damn your marketing skills!

:spam


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, I have a cert in Marketing as well!!!!...t'was a team effort with the facing up so in all honesty it was them who done the second shelf:laugh:...number one art of management is delegation (especially when it comes to blame!).

Maybe we should suggest to BSN to take the "M" outta *True* M*ass*...I love Pro Mass worked very well with me and the Strawberry is the best shake I have tasted in 15 years...2 scoops with 1 pint of semi skimmed...4.5kg tub will last just under 6 weeks as well at that ratio. :thumb

I have stopped shopping at Morrisons after some bad facing up ...led to a nasty in store cheese grating accident..I'll never play violin again, oh and the field mice in the spuds didn't help...the misus wanted a mouse afterwards (she had to settle for a hamster instead)  .


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Si-K said:


> I have stopped shopping at Morrisons after some bad facing up ...led to a nasty in store cheese grating accident..I'll never play violin again, oh and the field mice in the spuds didn't help...the misus wanted a mouse afterwards (she had to settle for a hamster instead)  .


lol lol


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Si-K said:


> I have stopped shopping at Morrisons after some bad facing up ...led to a nasty in store cheese grating accident..I'll never play violin again, oh and the field mice in the spuds didn't help...the misus wanted a mouse afterwards (she had to settle for a hamster instead)  .


*loads automated response*

I'm sorry sir but if you have any complaints about my ability's I can gladly fetch my manager...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL.:laugh:


----------

